# Watering Transplanted Palm Trees



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

How often do you figure I need to water palms I just planted? Queen palms and Bismarkia palms.


----------



## TRIPLE L (Jul 1, 2005)

*Palm transplant*

I used to transplant a lot of palms and the most important thing when watering was not to have them sit in water. They need to get watered daily but not to the point of drowning them. Now keep in mind that the transplant had to be done correctlly for any of this information to be of any help to you.


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

whats the best way to transplant queen palms? I have 2 still in the cntainers


james


----------



## TRIPLE L (Jul 1, 2005)

Do you want to know how to plant them?? or do you want to know how to dig them so you can transplant them?


----------

